# No sound in Mandriva 2009/ Fedora 9/ Omega 10



## sarincv (Oct 18, 2008)

I have installed Mandriva 2009 One edition..... 

System: Dell Studio 1535
Chipset: Intel GM/PM 965
Audio Device: IDT 92HD73C ( as shown in BIOS)

In mandriva, when I entered lspcidrake -v at console, the audio device is shown as snd_hda_intel : 82801H (ICH8)

But when I entered /sbin/chkconfig --list sound  & /sbin/chkconfig --list alsa, an error message is shown - "error: no such file or directory"

the file chkconfig does exist in the given path.... Help me

later I tried installing omega 10 and fedor 9.... all of them is having the same problem...


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 19, 2008)

_Err there's a Dell Studio 1535 ?? 

Anyways run alsamixer at the console and check if all sliders at max
_


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 19, 2008)

Changing the kernel might fix the problem ! Or tried what awilliamson tol you !


----------



## sarincv (Oct 20, 2008)

all sliders are at the max position.... I tried changing the kernel also....


----------



## sarincv (Oct 28, 2008)

I solved the problem in suse.... I think the problem is, two sound cards are listed on executing that lspcidrake command....

1) ATI sound card
2) Intel 

The default sound card selected is the 1st one... in opensuse, I was able to change the default soundcard through yast... in Mandriva, I did'nt find any option to set the default one.... can anyone help me to set the default sound card???


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 28, 2008)

DIdn't this helps ?

                                                      *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/25177_x2h2l/CC.png


Control Center - > Hardware - >Sound ?


Please let me know if it works !


Regrads


----------



## sarincv (Oct 29, 2008)

no.... it doesn't...


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 29, 2008)

Assuming you aren't using the onboard sound, you can always disable it in the BIOS to avoid conflicts.


----------



## sarincv (Oct 29, 2008)

actually that ATI is my graphics card.... I want to use intel as my default card... I will try to disable it in BIOS and let u know....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 2, 2008)

same prob is coming wid me ..really frustrated 

First dload suse 11 --- it wasnt shrinking windows partition so not installed
then ubuntu 8.10 -- it was slow 
then dloaded mandriva 2009 - now no sound coming  

grrrr..wat to do ? isnt there a readymade linux which can do automatically itself ?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Whats your sound card , post the output of lspci..

Or try disabling Pulse Audio  from Mandriva Control Center -> hardware -> sound..

Some card have problem with Pulse Audio


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ intel 915 PM MB....also same prob with linux mint  
hows XFCE desktop any reviews ?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 3, 2008)

Disable Pulse Audio Sound Server. .From Mandriva Control Center..


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 3, 2008)

hmm..actually itne exps k baad im reading vishal's website askvg.com and it really made my XP super duper fast


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 3, 2008)

People like you can't be helped , you guys just pops here and there and finally switch from where you come 

You can't learn anything by doing this.. Everything has a solution but if uyou won't try you won't get it either


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 3, 2008)

^^sorry and he he he


----------



## sarincv (Nov 3, 2008)

my problem got solved....just try this... Open up Kmix (left click)
Click on "Mixer"
Under Settings (top bar) click onto "Configure channels".
Tick "Analogue Loopback" and click "OK"
Back in your Mixer Window, tick "Mute" analogue loopback.

that will get rid of the hissing and pop sound.
Right click in the taskbar on KMix
Click on "Select Master Channel"
Set it to "PCM"
Keep your front volumes up all the way in the main Kmix window and use PCM to adjust volume.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 3, 2008)

Where's Analog Loop back ? I couldn't find it in my Mixer ? Can you please pos ta SS !


----------



## sarincv (Nov 4, 2008)

oh man... I'm in office and I can't post a screenshot...  Did you check configure channel in settings??


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah !


----------

